

Google User Content Unsafe?? - bencevans
http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=googleusercontent.com/

======
lukesandberg
People host malware anywhere they can. It's not uncommon for people to hotlink
malware to googlecode project files. googleusercontent is exactly what it
sounds like, a place for google to host user content. its fairly reasonable
that someone (likely many people) is/are using to host malicious software. I'm
sure that google is identifying and removing this when it identifies it, but
it doesnt mean it isn't there.

If you provide a place for people to store bits it will eventually be used to
store illegal and/or malicious bits :(

